# My Digital Painting



## mikernaut (Sep 5, 2009)

So some of you might know that I work in the videogame industry as a artist. I mainly paint the textures that are applied to 3d models that you see on characters creatures and props. Occasionally I get to contribute some painted concepts. Since I'm currently unemployed and shopping my portfolio around I thought I'd show some of it off. (shameless self pimping) Here are some samples of my personal work. 






My take on Dev Townsends Ziltoid








Aria Giovanni study 




my version of Ravage from the Transformers








The mancubus from DOOM3 (my redesign)









I have plenty more here if your digging them - Animation, Concept Art, CG, Computer Graphics, Video Games, VFX, Visual Development, Comics, Illustration, Toys, Entertainment, Galleries, Images, Wallpapers ? CGHUB.com Galleries


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2009)

Sick stuff man!


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## playstopause (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice stuff man.


----------



## Arminius (Sep 7, 2009)

Requesting permission to use ziltoid as my avatar!


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! Thats awesome


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and interest, I've been busy the last few days gearing up for a serious job interview. 

Aysakh- sure go ahead and use Ziltoid for your Avatar that's cool by me  although it might not read well so tiny.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Mike, what kinda education/credentials did you have going into your job at Activision? I ask because my friend's been trying to break into the field and he's having trouble putting together a resume or portfolio.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn Mike, you're extremely talented bro!  Here's hoping you're able to move into a new job sooner than later, it's a shame to see talent like that not being put to use!


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks again all,

Randy- I got really lucky back in 2000, I went to the Joe Kubert Comibook/illustration school in New Jersey made some good friends from Edmonton Alberta. One ended up getting a job at Bioware there, He told me they were looking for more art talent to help out. Now I hadn't even done anything with digital illustration and painting before but they took a chance on me because they liked my comicbook illustration and airbrush paintings and figured I could easily adapt to Photoshop.

Currently getting into the industry is really hard because of the economy and alot of the studios laying people off or even closing their doors. So now new University grads have to compete with industry vets with experience and try to secure a job.

Alot of studios won't even consider you if you don't have 3 years experience unless you show some insane talent. But also like many other jobs having good connections can be almost more valuable then your talent. Also being lucky and in the right spot at the right time. 

There is plenty of interesting reading out there with tips here are a few articles I have been reading lately-
Gamasutra - News - Opinion: Game Industry Interviewing 101
How To Break Into The Video Game Industry
Gamasutra - Features - Game Developer Layoffs: The Real Story


----------



## Pauly (Sep 8, 2009)

Siiiiiiiiick. Your creature stuff reminds me of Carlos Huante, one of my faves. Good luck!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude  Your work is god damned awesome. I love concept art, its interesting to see how various artist have interpreted a set brief and put their own style into the idea. I wanted to be a concept artist myself, only college sucked all the enjoyment I had in art,a nd now I don't draw anymore  At least I found photography which I love.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Pauly and Vampiregenocide.

Funny enough I hadn't seen much of Carlos Huante's work until recently. and yeah, I can see the connection. We have a translucent flesh and muscle tone thing going on.

Vampiregenocide you should keep up your personal work for your own enjoyment, be it concept art or photography. I have several friends that work at other studios and sadly they have become pretty burnt out and just treat their vid game jobs like they are just any other job. Then they go home and paint or draw whatever they want in their freetime.

It makes me sad, I hope I never get to that state where I can't find creative enjoyment in my daytime job. Although it can be extremely frustraing when people above you are calling the shots and "playing it safe" with the ideas.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 11, 2009)

Your drawing is incredible... i always wanted to do concept art as well, but my skills are  I have trouble with details, and, because i draw with pen/ink, if i make a mistake there's fuck all i can do about it 

Epic stuff though man


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 2, 2009)

whoa! i haven´t seen this until now, and it is SICK stuff, man! it reminds me of so many things from games that i´ve played all the way back to when i was a kid!

in which games might i find your textures?


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks MF Kitten. 

As far as textures go I did alot on *Wolfenstein* (mostly characters and creatures). But I feel there are alot of elements that detract from the textures themselves. Like awkward character proportions, lighting in areas, the green "Veil" effect. I was also not overly proud of how the project turned out as a whole but I can't really get into that or I risk losing my severance package with Raven Software. 

*Singularity* (not released yet) I did some creatures and some of the main characters. alot of the game is being revamped so I don't know what will stay and what will be changed. The character I am most proud of is "Katya" she's kind of a russian "Kate" from LOST (cute but tomboyish) mixed with Zoe from Left 4 Dead. I think Markus (the modeler) and I did a great job on her I hope she doesn't get reworked before the game is complete.

In *Wolverine Xmen origins* I did some misc stuff in the Sentinel labs level, floor trim, machinery, doors. Probably the funnest thing was the Sentinel Prototype ( the smaller version not the huge flying one later) that Wolverine fights.

*Jade Empire*- a few characters- Silk Fox, Radiant Jen Zi, Scholar Ling , the pirates (male and female)and a few creatures which I can't recall their names.

*Star Wars Kotor*- My buddy Rob and I did a ton of the guns, armor, creatures, characters, etc. That was cool working on some classic Star Wars creatures, Walrusman , Greedo (Rodians) Hutts, Hammerhead.

*Neverwinternights*- Did a few textures on some of the expansion packs but mainly painted character portraits.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 2, 2009)

that´s really cool! those aren´t exactly tiny names either, so that´s awesome 

i haven´t played games in a while (newest game i own is the orange box), but i have seen pretty much all the games you mentioned


----------

